
CDC issues quarantine for first time in 50 years to Wuhan passengers in CA - ValentineC
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/31/cdc-quarantines-wuhan-passengers-in-california-under-federal-order.html
======
hellofunk
The way this virus passed among three generations of contact in a German
office, with no symptoms among any of them during the transmission, is
particularly alarming. This thing is super contagious. (asymptomatic parents
pass to daughter, who flies to Germany, passes it to two colleagues, flies
home, and her colleagues then pass it to other colleagues, all before symptoms
appear with anyone).

